# Where to buy a stock tank?



## usernamehere (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can buy a stock tank? needs to be around 300 gal

The biggest one i was able to is a 160 gal stock tank from TSC, and its a bit too small.

The brand doesnt matter.

has to be a round/oval (not those long tanks) tank cause its for my turtles.

Anyone has any info on where to buy one of these? I cant get them shipped from the US


----------

